# Spring Striped Bass Derby



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Press Release

The Hudson River Fishermen’s Association in cooperation with the Striped Bass Restaurant and Boating on the Hudson magazine are pleased to announce their Second Annual Striped Bass Derby in Tarrytown N.Y.

This two day event will feature a fishing contest that will center on Catch and Release of striped bass in the Hudson River. The dates are April 17th and 18th, 2004. Prizes will be awarded in the following categories: Largest striped bass of the two day event $1,000.00
Second largest striped bass of the two day event $500.00
Third largest striped bass of the two day event $100.00
Largest two day combined weight of released striped bass $250.00
Largest striped bass released alive…a custom made “Golden Fishing Rod & Reel.”

There will be a Captains Meeting Friday, April 16th at the Striped Bass Restaurant at 8:00 pm. A fishing seminar and welcome party at the Striped Bass Restaurant on Saturday, April 17th from 6:00 pm to 7:00 pm. An Awards Presentation Ceremony will be held on Sunday, April 18th from 6:00 pm to 8:00 pm at the Striped Bass Restaurant.

Entry fees are $25 per angler if signed up before April 1, 2004. After April 1, 2004 there will be a late entry fee of $30 per angler.
Applications for this Fishing Derby can be obtained through several sources: Hudson River Fishermen’s Association, PO Box 421. Cresskill, N.J. 07626 or Striped Bass restaurant, 236 west Main Street. Tarrytown, N.Y. 10591 or Boating on the Hudson Magazine. Box 627 Verplank, N.Y. 10596

Online information and applications can be found at www.hrfa.net In person information and applications can be obtained at any of the regular meetings of the HRFA on the second Tuesday of the each month. That's at 745 PM at the Ridgefield Park Elk's Lodge in Ridgefield Park, N.J. Located at the corner of Spruce and Cedars Streets. Everyone is welcome to attend.


----------

